# How many do we have from the Northeast???



## bigtrain74 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey all! 

I am just curious to see how many us are from the Northeast and what your favorite item to smoke is...

Any pics of your smokers would be awsome too!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 9, 2009)

hey Big, Syracuse, NY area here. 
everything is good smoked, If i had to pick a favorite i'd have to say sausage.


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a North East Smoker, North Andover, MA   Hello to you. Are you or have you ever been a Railroad employee?  I worked on the B&M in the late 70's. No affiliation now though.

Anyway Baby Back ribs are my favorite thing to smoke, followed closely by everything else. Here are a few smoker shots per your request. These are from the first smoker I got to the most recent.

My Char Broil Silver Smoker



The WSM and my prized Mini Reverse Flow Smoker



And new this weekend,...drum roll.... the yet to be finished UDS!  Seen here waiting for its first taste of charcoal!



Thanks for watching and I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi
I'm more from the north, Cleveland, O. I don't have a favorite yet. Butts are close to the top followed by ribs and chuckies. Also make a lot or fresh and smoked sausage.

Inside the garage for cold smokes and sausage.


Outside for everything else


smoke on


----------



## jdt (Mar 9, 2009)

there seems to be some east coasters here, welcome from the middle of the midwest


----------



## 1894 (Mar 9, 2009)

Another from Syracuse here . 
I seem to do ribs most often.
My favorite was the one brisket I did 
looking forward to my next one.

Latest pic I have . All that wonderfull white stuff is now 
a wet muddy mess


----------



## fire it up (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey everyone.
Checking in from South Jersey here.  Favorite thing to smoke?  Well, that's another kind of forum, but my favorite meat to smoke is turkey legs though I have recently bocome such a fan of pepper shooter armadillo eggs.  Our local shoprite has cheese bars, olive bars, different fancy things like that with fresh burschettas and other items so I can buy however many shooters I need (otherwise they come in a jar) wrap them in sausage and smoke 'em for about an hour and a half.  Just make sure to eat over a napkin or plate because of all the delicious juices that are trapped inside.


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 9, 2009)

Just curious, but were you lost in your own backyard in this picture?


----------



## 1894 (Mar 9, 2009)

Naw , just trying out some new bindings on the snowshoes while warming up the smoker .


----------



## holy smokes (Mar 9, 2009)

Holy Smokes here from Old Bridge NJ via Brooklyn NY.
My favorite thing to smoke is Ribs, following in a very close 2nd are fatties.
I've conjured up the nerve to try a brisket.
I'll post it when I do.

Here some pics of my setup:



Here's my latest addition. (I cant wait to fire this one up!)




Take care,
Holy Smokes, AKA Kevin


----------



## grothe (Mar 9, 2009)

Connecticut here....


----------



## jcurrier (Mar 9, 2009)

Smoking on the coast of Maine- mostly ribs and chicken-but do a bunch of cheese as well


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 9, 2009)

Pittsburgh, PA here.............New UDS user..........And it works great!


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 9, 2009)

N.W. NJ here.


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 9, 2009)

OOhhh!!! the Ginormous Three Story Multi Stage ProQ!! Nice. Let us know how well that does for you!!


----------



## truebaca (Mar 11, 2009)

checking in from just outside of boston


----------



## richp692 (Mar 11, 2009)

Long Island here...


----------



## lazydawg (Mar 11, 2009)

Sayville, Long island checking in. Favorite smoke...... pulled pork,fatties,ribs, brisket,chicken, meatloaf, pork loin, pig candy, chili, cheese, peppers, tomatoes, bacon, and soon...... homemade sausages. Equipment is 2 offset tin cans from Charbroil a Webber Smokey Joe and a non purist cookshack Amerique on order due to deliver by months end.


----------



## gofish (Mar 11, 2009)

Maryland ( I know it's more mid-atlantic by 'category', but close enough ) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We love smoking pulled pork & beef as well as doing our own beef jerky & pepperoni sticks ........ Oh, and smoked salmon, smoked bluefish, fatties, brisket, buck board bacan, and pig candy, and garlic, and onions ....... I feel like bubba gump here folks!


----------



## fingerlakessmoker (Mar 11, 2009)

Mendon NY here- just south of Rochester.  Newbie to smoking. Favorites to smoke so far are sausages,pulled pork, ribs and chicken. My son raises free range chickens and pigs, so I have a good meat source.


----------



## jaye220 (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't know if it counts...but I am FROM the Northeast.  Born and raised outside of Boston but now a resident of the Northwest, and specifically Seattle.  Not a ton of smoking going on up here but I'm trying to represent as well as I can.


----------



## bw0529 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mid Coast Maine here... brisket, ribs and cheese
Bob


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

Good deal fingerlakessmoker, next time killing season comes around you ought to see about getting a pound or 2 of the belly fat from your kid.  Scarce around here.  A few guys have it rarely but not many true butchers so they go quick.  Hell, our local shoprite wouldn't even grind up some duck breast they had that I wanted to buy so I don't even deal with them anymore.  Doubt they have good cuts of pork anyway.  Guess I'll make the long trip to our closest buther shop.


----------



## killbuck (Mar 15, 2009)

Killbuck NY here. That's about 50 miles South of Buffalo and in the ski country.
We really have no favorites....we love them all. 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 15, 2009)

Kool Killbuck, 
I spent a year at St. Boni's in the early 70's....probably some of the most beautiful country I've ever enjoyed..


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm originally from Syracuse but live outside of Philadelphia now.  My fav thing to smoke is beef ribs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have a bradley digital smoker for now.


----------



## rejii (Mar 15, 2009)

I live in Dover De 

fridge and kamoda


----------



## billbo (Mar 21, 2009)

Victor, NY here. My kids love ribs & chicken so I do that the most. I have done two briskets with OK results. I have also done turkeys, whole chickens, and chicken wings.

Going to start a UDS build once the weather breaks, really looking forward to that!


----------



## monty (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, Folks!

Born and schooled in Maine, spent 27 years in Massachusetts and now livin' and lovin' in lovely Newark, Vermont right in the heart of the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont.

Newark is kind of hard to find on a lot of maps because there is no Post Office in Newark (Pop. 470). Building a nice little farm and working for the State Highway dept.

Cheers!


----------



## theboz (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello all, I’m born and raised in the greater Cleveland area and started smoking meats 1 year ago and I’m having a blast. Now that the cold and snowy weather is mostly behind us, I’ll start my smoker up. First thing this year is going to be a couple of fatties; I’m taking them to a brunch we’re going to. I’m using an Old Smokey Electric Smoker this works for me, IMHO it’s the greatest, and very simple to use, stays at 230 – 250 degrees with no problem I defiantly enjoy this smoker. This site is a very big plus with lots of good peeps that have a lot of smoking knowledge and you get it free for the asking. Search is your friend on this site. Ribs and pulled pork are my favorite, and a whole world of meats await me!

  Thanks all


----------



## hhookk (Mar 22, 2009)

Saugus, Mass here. I love to make baby backs and ABT's. Going to try a butt and a brisket this year.


----------

